# Salespersons and dealers for European Delivery



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12702273 is a thread about someone looking for a dealer familiar with European delivery.

This is a partial list of people and dealers familiar with European Delivery. Keep adding, organized by time zone.

Eastern

Maryland - BMW of Silver Spring - Jacob Raykhel - See https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1286486

Maryland - BMW of Catonsville - Andy Perez (poster had experience working with Andy when he was working for BMW of Silver Spring, not BMW of Catonsville) - See https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1286486

New Hampshire - Tulley BMW in Nashua, Jim Beal and Jay Pichardo, see post below.

Pennsylvania - Bobby Rahal BMW, Canonsburg, near Pittsburgh, see https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1252680

South Carolina - use any willing dealer and have Performance Center delivery at the BMW factory after European delivery

Central

Special - use any willing dealer and have Performance Center delivery at the BMW factory in South Carolina after European delivery

Mountain

Special - use any willing dealer and have Performance Center delivery at the BMW factory in South Carolina after European delivery

Pacific, Alaskan or Hawaiian

California - Pacific BMW (Glendale) - Greg Poland - See https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1289335

Oregon - BMW of Salem - Jim Mannheimer - See https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=897383

Washington - BMW Northwest (Fife) - Bruce Lincicombe or Ron Hansen, See https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=897383

Special - use any willing dealer and have Performance Center delivery at the BMW factory in South Carolina after European delivery


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Jim Beal and Jay Pichardo at Tulley BMW in Nashua / NH (I've done 8 ED through them)
Both are great to deal with and also Tulley will not charge premiums for thought after models
Recently they tend to be the dealer getting allocations very early (had been the first NA dealer with allocations
for the F90 comp pack and M 850xi)

- Jan


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sadly my email to Andy Perez bounced today. Looks like he is at Porsche Bethesda now.


----------



## Vanhills (Oct 26, 2015)

*Portland, Oregon ED Expert*

Add Mitch Allee at Kuni BMW in Beaverton, Oregon (near Portland). Mitch has helped many EDers, including me, with their purchase. Mitch is very easy to work with and knows the ins and outs of ED.

He can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll add another very experienced ED CA in SoCal, Robert Lingenfelter at Crevier. Robert arranged many of my ED's when Crevier was privately owned, but now is part of Penske's conglomerate. I can't vouch for Crevier post Penske, but if you want to buy through Crevier you can't do better than Robert; he's personally managed more than 160 ED's over the last 25 years.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

John Weltzien at Braman in West Palm Beach, Florida, Art Youman at BMW of Springfield, NJ and Mike Wendroff at BMW of Morristown, NJ have all been mentioned here in the past. I found all three to be extremely knowledgeable and reasonable.


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave 20T said:


> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12702273 is a thread about someone looking for a dealer familiar with European delivery.
> 
> This is a partial list of people and dealers familiar with European Delivery. Keep adding, organized by time zone.
> 
> ...


I never heard of having it delivered to the PCD after ED, is that a special request or normal? I think my ED is just coming straight home.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Die Wolfe said:


> I never heard of having it delivered to the PCD after ED, is that a special request or normal? I think my ED is just coming straight home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


You can request a PCD after ED. The only con is that it adds time to the redelivery.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I did PCD with my past two European Deliveries. Me530 is absolutely right about it adding an additional couple of weeks to your redelivery Stateside, but it is an incredible experience. Almost as much fun as ED itself. All you have to do is get your butt down to Greenville, SC and for the next 24 hours you are pampered. You get picked-up at the airport by hotel employees in X5s, they take you to your complimentary hotel room with comped drinks and dinner, will take you to downtown Greenville to enjoy the surprisingly lively nightlife, then pick you up again. Next day an immense breakfast buffet is free and you are chauffeured to the Performance Center where you are offered a morning of fun on their drivers' course where you can beat the snot out of a BMW similar to the one you will be picking up. Then a tour of the factory, a nice lunch gratis and re-introduction to the car you drove in Europe. Next door is the BMW CCA museum which is also interesting (not free but worth a visit).


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if Adrian Avila still does ED’s? I have done 2 with him but I emailed him recently and got nothing back. When I last dealt with him last year he had apparently been promoted to finance manager and I got the impression he wasn’t really doing ED’s like he once did.


----------



## cnair (May 25, 2015)

How about Mike Wendroff from BMW Morristown in NJ? I had a great ED experience with him in 2016


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Die Wolfe said:


> I never heard of having it delivered to the PCD after ED, is that a special request or normal? I think my ED is just coming straight home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I have done PCD after both of my Euro Deliveries. I highly recommend it.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

cruise_bone said:


> I have done PCD after both of my Euro Deliveries. I highly recommend it.


I'll chime in as well....per my sig, did PCD following ED of our '14 F31 M Sport Sport Wagon.

Were I to do another ED....I'd certainly consider the follow-on PCD in Spartanburg :thumbup:


----------



## 6745 (Aug 9, 2018)

I just did a ED last September. Get experience. You do it for the experience not the money


----------



## radims (May 12, 2007)

California (North) - East Bay BMW (San Francisco Bay Area - Pleasanton) - Greg Angell ([email protected])
Did my third EU delivery with him last August/September - great experience without any issues.

I originally reached out to the recommended CA in Los Angeles area but was less than impressed...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm happy to assist!


----------

